# dragon breeders in qld??



## 92mags (Nov 16, 2010)

hi there i am currently the owner of a jacky lizard but am now interested in getting something a lil bigger. interested in a bearded dragon, water dragon or a frilly. i live in SE qld (toowoomba) so if anyone knows any breeders within a reasonable distance (few hours drive) i would love to hear from them


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Nov 16, 2010)

hey 92 - dragons can be alot of work ! i have eastern water dragons and they are high maintaince animal!

Eastern water dargons!
water needs to be changed daily as the defecate in their water source ( feces) so this needs to be changed daily.
when they defecate it smells very bad ( crickets ) any can be shocking !
mine eat and eat the amount of crickets i buy is amazing 1750 crickets cost $65.00 a fortnight !
eastern water's arent that friendly like breardeds.
fussy eaters .
and live up to 20 years . kids dont last that long least they move out


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Nov 16, 2010)

lol i have a pair of blacksoil pygmy dragons and they are great feed salad in am crickets in arvo woodies bout an hr before bed, waterchange every day or 2 or itll be full of sand , defication usually dont smell too bad but should be scooped out every 2 or 3 days


----------



## 92mags (Nov 16, 2010)

hi there, we owned beardies when i was growing up so have had experience with them and im interested in the water dragons because there are some wild ones on the outskirts of where i live that will eat out of ur hand and seem to have a friendly enough nature. as for the frillys no experience at all but can always learn. but yeah ready for something a little bigger


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Nov 16, 2010)

i would probably forget about frillys for now as they are quite expensive so it would probably be best to start out with a dragon of some kind but in saying that i belive the frillys are generally the same to look after


----------



## 92mags (Nov 16, 2010)

true true, but yeah if u hear of any sellers give me a buzz, was one on the seller forums i pm'ed but thats all i cound find. some with colured parents would be great to


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Nov 16, 2010)

keep yur eye on the seller section as most breeders have eggs atm and will be selling a little closer to christmas, i have my pygmys mateing but no eggs yet


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 16, 2010)

drop nicman72 a pm, has some bd eggs cooking from very nice parents. he's up at the sunny coast.


----------



## scorps (Nov 16, 2010)

loonytoon said:


> keep yur eye on the seller section as most breeders have eggs atm and will be selling a little closer to christmas, i have my pygmys mateing but no eggs yet



Lol looneytoon, why are you trying to put him off everything?

Have you tried woodies for your EWD? Most will eat them and if you breed your own a hell of alot cheaper then 30 dollars a week worth of crickets?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Nov 16, 2010)

> Eastern water dargons!
> water needs to be changed daily as the defecate in their water source ( feces) so this needs to be changed daily.
> when they defecate it smells very bad ( crickets ) any can be shocking



Why dont you use a good filter???

Also. There are many breeders of Dragons around.
You may want to look at Boyd's and Southern Angle Heads too. 
Angle Heads are smaller. 
You can incorporate waterfalls and river features into the enclosure as well.
If I was going to buy any Dragon it would be of Angle Heads or Boyds.

Mr Boyd on here is breeding both i think. 
Just PM him.


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Nov 16, 2010)

im not im after some more pygmys myself and from reading posts it seems everybody has eggs atm and there hatching before christmas... if im wrong sorry but thats my observation i kind of think its nice to know the up and downside of everything before i get then


----------



## scorps (Nov 16, 2010)

Exactly, which is what 92mags is doing, your just saying no to everything he's interested in without knowing the situation and your also then saying your looking for info.

If you arnt confident enough to keep pygmy's how are you experianced enough to give out information on dragons?


----------



## 92mags (Nov 16, 2010)

hi guys im a her not a him btw us girls sometimes like lizards to lol... well ive found my breeder and getting a nice yellow x orange beardie baby on thursday from nagini-baby shes also got a few more for sale going at a reduced 65, also some red babies will be available soon for 150 for all who are interested


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Nov 16, 2010)

nice one 92mags

scorps my pygmys are breeding thats what i need the extra info on incubation ect not much info around unless you just go by the info on the bigger species im quite confident in keeping them considering there happy enough to breed and sheding constantly ect. i also breed woodies myself 

not to mention im writeing a care sheet for the pygmys..


----------

